# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Is there a reason why my Dreams are always dark?

## Halocuber

Like 95% of my dreams are dark  outside. No matter what , I almost never have dreams where is it light outside.

Anybody know of a reason why that is?

----------


## djinternet

You are in a dream sequence 
I call _"an illusion"_ it is not really the dreamworld or 
spirit world it is a quasi-reality spun by a 'dark' mind.

You can know who is pulling you into these illusions 
by *requesting The Truth* before you go to sleep using 
the dream technique known as "Sleep Programming"

Like so:

Say the following OUT LOUD before you go to sleep tonight:

'I WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH: WHO IS PULLING ME INTO ILLUSIONS WHERE IT IS DARK OUTSIDE?"

Then go to sleep and your dream tonight will show you the person/s.

Why do people spin illusions and pull other minds into it?

Well, some are curious, others maybe malicious 
(that's where your nightmares come from).

Sleep program every night to control what you 
dream about, so you can avoid such distraction. 
Illusions waste your dream time!  :tongue2: 


Just say the following out loud before sleep :

'I WISH TO KNOW THE TRUTH: [INSERT ANY TOPIC YOU WANT TO KNOW ABOUT, HERE]"

Then go to sleep and your dream will be what you want it to be!

----------


## DNK

Or maybe you like the comfort of the dark.

Are you introverted? Socially nervous?

Or are you a night person? Enjoy being out when everyone else is asleep and the relative freedom that gives you?

Or maybe your mind is just being realistic and reflecting the exterior scenery.

Could be a number of reasons.

----------


## Halocuber

I guess im a Dark person  ::evil:: 

jk ::D:     I guess im a night person   , but still darkness scares me in dreams  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Lëzen

I dream pretty much the same way... a vast majority of the time it'll be nighttime outside, and often I find myself in a dark room for no apparent reason. Darkness reigns supreme in our dreams, it seems.

----------


## Chance Wayne

You're not alone...well, not entirely. Most of my dreams take place either at night or at twilight. In fact, whenever I dream of being outside during the day, I make a remark to myself. Perhaps we dream of night because it's dark in the waking world.

----------


## DNK

My dreams have the odd tendency to actually pass time somewhat realistically from one dream to the next. Last night I started in the afternoon, then onto sunset, moved on to midnight, and ended in early morning.

An idea: get a video game where time passes naturally and has a variety of times like Operation Flashpoint (FPS) or F4AF (air combat sim) that you really get into, and actually take notice of that system and appreciate it. I've found a lot of times that appreciating and taking notices of the various aspects of reality that are simulated in games makes me simulate and appreciate them in my dreams. I actually have a hard time playing games that don't simulate changes in time now because I've grown used to appreciating that. It's a real immersion killer.

Don't forget to just take notice and appreciate nature's rythms as well. The more you do it, the more you're aware of it, the more your mind will try to simulate it in your dreams.

----------


## DreamLily

> Like 95% of my dreams are dark  outside. No matter what , I almost never have dreams where is it light outside.
> 
> Anybody know of a reason why that is?



Same here. I've never really had a dream in daylight. My dreams seem like a constant twilight and in a lot of cases pitch black.

Not really sure what it could mean. Maybe it's an adventurous thing? Because in the darkness, you're supposed to be sleeping. But hey, that would be crazy to be sleeping in a dream (although it has happened to me quite a bit). lol

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Most of my lucid dreams take place at night in my house, I don't know what causes this in normal dreams, but normal dreams are made out of your daily thoughts, maybe you are a night person and spend alot of time experiencing the world at night, were as in the day time not much happens for you, therefore you dream about night time, in lucids it could be because you expect it to be night out because it always has been in most dreams, and if you don't like dreams that are so dark, then it could be caused by you fearing it, thus it manifests because you think about it a lot.

----------

